# Fly line toe rails?Nipples?bucket?mat?for fly line



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> for a new build what's your preference? are the toe rails available somewhere?


Sc, toe rails were ineffective on my Curlew. A pop up trash bag receptacle with a wet towel in the bottom works up to 15-18 mph wind, then fails as not stiff enough. Easy to stow away on your skiff though, and at that wind speed you may need to anchor up or deploy a wind sock as boat drift speed tends to overrun your ability to strip fast and fish. Rigid wastebasket type receptacles work well for some. The height is critical as too short is harder to hit with stripped line and too tall can kill your hookset. I have been stripping line off into the cockpit which works up to 10-12 mph, then fails as the bow in the line catches sail and begins to be blown into the water. A tarpon spider or similar built-in stripping basket around your front casting platform can work well enough if it fits you, but $$$ and do limit top speed some due to drag. Had a nice one but tired of looking at it or around it. It would behove you to test thes various methods on the water before plunking down hard earned money. Might help to establish your fishable comfort zone wind speed on your local waters.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Toe rails are pretty ineffective in any wind. Spikes along the rail look ridiculous in my opinion. Combo of mat and basket is what I use.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think toe rails are more for keeping people from walking off the bow deck because they feel it without looking down. I’m not worried about looks, function over form but I did buy clear Carbon Marine spikes and I’m making removeable rails with the spikes coming through holes and they will bolt to the existing toe rails with recessed hardware so I can remove them when using my boat cover or for non fly fishing trips. 
I also have the collapsible leaf bag, belt stripping basket and Dridek mat with spikes for behind the casting platform. I figure I can cover all bases depending on conditions and what my client wants to use.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The spikes on the bow work remarkably well but I think they look silly. A good mat works well but you have to kinda throw you line down to it in any breeze. Can’t beat it for ease of storage though. Personally, I prefer a line bucket. I spent the coin for a 30” tall 14” diameter line hut from Carbon Marine. I keep it on the platform with me while casting and can easily reposition it. It can be a space hog on the boat though.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> The spikes on the bow work remarkably well but I think they look silly. A good mat works well but you have to kinda throw you line down to it in any breeze. Can’t beat it for ease of storage though. Personally, I prefer a line bucket. I spent the coin for a 30” tall 14” diameter line hut from Carbon Marine. I keep it on the platform with me while casting and can easily reposition it. It can be a space hog on the boat though.


Thank you Jay these are all great points, I’ve never tried the bucket but have/tried everything else, And I agree, I’m leaning towards the bucket just to have the line stripped out rod sitting in there ready for a quick shot, I’d like to hear everybody’s opinion though thus the point of the thread, And by the time you try them all you’re about a grand in


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think toe rails are more for keeping people from walking off the bow deck because they feel it without looking down. I’m not worried about looks, function over form but I did buy clear Carbon Marine spikes and I’m making removeable rails with the spikes coming through holes and they will bolt to the existing toe rails with recessed hardware so I can remove them when using my boat cover or for non fly fishing trips.
> I also have the collapsible leaf bag, belt stripping basket and Dridek mat with spikes for behind the casting platform. I figure I can cover all bases depending on conditions and what my client wants to use.


Smack great idea here, let us know how it works out


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Seymour fish said:


> Sc, toe rails were ineffective on my Curlew. A pop up trash bag receptacle with a wet towel in the bottom works up to 15-18 mph wind, then fails as not stiff enough. Easy to stow away on your skiff though, and at that wind speed you may need to anchor up or deploy a wind sock as boat drift speed tends to overrun your ability to strip fast and fish. Rigid wastebasket type receptacles work well for some. The height is critical as too short is harder to hit with stripped line and too tall can kill your hookset. I have been stripping line off into the cockpit which works up to 10-12 mph, then fails as the bow in the line catches sail and begins to be blown into the water. A tarpon spider or similar built-in stripping basket around your front casting platform can work well enough if it fits you, but $$$ and do limit top speed some due to drag. Had a nice one but tired of looking at it or around it. It would behove you to test thes various methods on the water before plunking down hard earned money. Might help to establish your fishable comfort zone wind speed on your local waters.


Seymour thank you for responding and with a thorough response at that, all points taken, I never thought about the visibility of the tarpon cage thank you for that, those are pricey


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bucket-or-line-taming-mat.70852/page-2#post-650960

[URL]https://www.microskiff.com/threads/carbon-marine-fly-tacks.64744/#post-577492[/URL]

[URL]https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-line-management.38933/page-2#post-470728[/URL]

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/opinions-of-fly-line-tamers.45268/

There’s about a dozen more


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bucket-or-line-taming-mat.70852/page-2#post-650960
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bucket-or-line-taming-mat.70852/page-2#post-650960
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/carbon-marine-fly-tacks.64744/#post-577492
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bucket-or-line-taming-mat.70852/page-2#post-650960
> ...


Thanks GOON ! All good info there


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

SC on the FLY said:


> Thank you Jay these are all great points, I’ve never tried the bucket but have/tried everything else, And I agree,* I’m leaning towards the bucket just to have the line stripped out rod sitting in there ready for a quick shot, *I’d like to hear everybody’s opinion though thus the point of the thread, And by the time you try them all you’re about a grand in


This is why I use the bucket 99.9% percent of the time, no matter the wind conditions. IMO there's no substitute for it, and I have a hard time believing that people fly fish on a skiff without one!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Me too. I am bucket all the way. I have gotten so adept at using it, I kick myself when I forget to load it in the boat.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I have the spikes around the bow, very effective regardless of aesthetic preferences. Had tow rails and removed them; filled the holes and covered them with the spikes. 

Also use the carbon marine 30” stripping bucket while solo...it has been a game changer in my ability to fly fish while by myself!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Another vote for bucket, only way I can reasonably fly fish with a dog on the boat too.

I too feel that toe rails are for the angler to know the deck edge more so than line management.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

bucket, fly line management plus somewhere to put all your cool stickers


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

You can get foam sheets at Hobby Lobby and make your own fly line bow spikes for pennies on the dollar. Cut them glue them together and attach them with Silicone to your deck. When they wear out or get messed up just replace them. They will last a few outings. Way cheaper than what you can buy and don't hurt when you step on them. Also as mentioned earlier these pop up trash cans.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven’t been on a boat with them, but I’ve heard that the spikes on the boat work really well. I’m not a huge fan of their appearance. I use nothing in light breeze, mat in medium wind and a bucket for anything above that. Strip and feed buckets are expensive, but they’re strong enough to sit on when you’re waiting for tarpon to swim.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Toe rails are for just that...your toes IMHO.

The spikes work great if you don't use a boat cover, which can mash them down.

I use a combination of a Carbon Marine mat or a collapsible leaf bag depending on conditions and which skiff I am on. I am NOT a fan of the hard plastic / rigid stripping buckets since they take up too much room on the skiff when you are moving from place to place...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Toe rails are for just that...your toes IMHO.
> 
> The spikes work great if you don't use a boat cover, which can mash them down.
> 
> I use a combination of a Carbon Marine mat or a collapsible leaf bag depending on conditions and which skiff I am on. I am NOT a fan of the hard plastic / rigid stripping buckets since they take up too much room on the skiff when you are moving from place to place...


I use a rigid stripping basket but a friend uses a collapsible leaf bag and loves the weight [lack of] and the fact that it can be stowed rather easily. The only drawback that I ever see with the leaf bag is that it's so light that it blows around the bow if you don't weigh it down a bit.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> I haven’t been on a boat with them, but I’ve heard that the spikes on the boat work really well. I’m not a huge fan of their appearance. I use nothing in light breeze, mat in medium wind and a bucket for anything above that. Strip and feed buckets are expensive, but they’re strong enough to sit on when you’re waiting for tarpon to swim.


Do you know where to find the strip and feed bucket? Other than the carbon marine one


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mike_parker said:


> The only drawback that I ever see with the leaf bag is that it's so light that it blows around the bow if you don't weigh it down a bit.


Cut a plywood base to fit inside the leaf bag...drill holes in it...install the CM rubber spikes through the plywood...place spiked / plywood base inside leaf bag...go fishin'...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I cant do the nipples on the deck either. I do a mat or the bucket. I custom made one from the rubbermaid can liner as discussed here before. I like the mat for me personally but then have friends or clients that like the bucket.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Cut a plywood base to fit inside the leaf bag...drill holes in it...install the CM rubber spikes through the plywood...place spiked / plywood base inside leaf bag...go fishin'...


Heavy duty zip ties work great.

I have a traffic cone in my stripping bucket. The really heavy ones work best. Keeps your fly line tidy. Try it out.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

https://pacificflyfishingcharters.com/blogs/news/diy-stripping-bucket-for-the-boat

I followed these instructions and for about 1/3rd of the price, the bucket is just as good as a carbon marine one. Now it’s not carbon marine so you’ll definitely not catch as many fish when you use it, but it’ll keep your fly line just the same. I keep mine about 1/4 full of water so my line stays wet if it’s been a few minutes between shots. I also fill it with water and stick it on the bow when I’m fishing solo so the boat sits a little better when I’m on the platform. 

One other nice thing, you can build it to your liking. A Dremel tool made quick work of the cuts and the liner popped on fairly easily. 

Good luck!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

There is no magic in the carbon marine bucket, but the 2.0 version that adjusts is very nice. I stepped up from a weighted leaf basket. I’m happy with the move.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> There is no magic in the carbon marine bucket, but the 2.0 version that adjusts is very nice. I stepped up from a weighted leaf basket. I’m happy with the move.


I was contemplating getting the 14 x 30+ the 2.0 version adjust to those measurements?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

TieOneOnJax said:


> https://pacificflyfishingcharters.com/blogs/news/diy-stripping-bucket-for-the-boat
> 
> I followed these instructions and for about 1/3rd of the price, the bucket is just as good as a carbon marine one. Now it’s not carbon marine so you’ll definitely not catch as many fish when you use it, but it’ll keep your fly line just the same. I keep mine about 1/4 full of water so my line stays wet if it’s been a few minutes between shots. I also fill it with water and stick it on the bow when I’m fishing solo so the boat sits a little better when I’m on the platform.
> 
> ...


I wonder how much you would have into it once you screwed a piece of starboard or similar to the bottom?, US plastics also makes a heavy duty HPDE it’s white and similar for about $65 plus $40 shipping plus some type of three-quarter or 1 inch material for the base and your time to assemble


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

I’m not knocking Carbon Marine, they make nice stuff, but for someone like me who tries to live the champagne life style on the Natty Light budget, I couldn’t spend well over $100 for a stripping bucket. 

Starboard seems like an expensive option for something that’ll just act as a weight at the bottom of a bucket. Not sure what the advantage to that over water would be, but if you don’t want to add water, there’s always this thing: 

Bucket Grip, White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDYF6FQ/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_1SUjEb3ES6PP4

With this piece, the bucket, and the trim, you’re out $71 (with plenty of trim to make a few more if you wanted). 

I’ve also heard of people doing creative things like using an old piece of garden hose filled with egg sinkers. I imagine there are plenty of ways to skin this cat.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm about to do what my buddy did that works very well. His casting platform has tubes mounted under it for mounting a leaning post. He had a piece of aluminum tubing bent into a large U shape so to fit into those tubes under his platform with the bent part of the U extending out about a foot, then he mounted a piece of plywood to it and bolted a rigid stripping basket on top of it, so he has a stripping bucket that's hard mounted so he can run with it in place, and easily removeable.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The new Carbon Marine bucket is slick. So much easier to adjust for height of a skiff's platform and the angler. Still requires more focus to get the line started in the bucket than just stripping it down on the deck. Two buddies have the spikes and they do work really well. Looks is a matter of preference. I just prefer the bucket.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> The new Carbon Marine bucket is slick. So much easier to adjust for height of a skiff's platform and the angler. Still requires more focus to get the line started in the bucket than just stripping it down on the deck. Two buddies have the spikes and they do work really well. Looks is a matter of preference. I just prefer the bucket.


I with you on prefering a bucket. I've seen line blow over toe rails, between nipples and off of mats, but if it's in teh bucket it's not going anywhere. Getting a bucket of sufficient diameter helps with being able to hit it. I also really like a bucket because I fish solo from the poling platform a lot. With a rigid bucket I can stand the bucket up on the back deck in front of the platform (usually on a milk crate or 24qt ice chest, which puts the top of the bucket just over the poling platform), then I strip line into and stand my rod up in it, so my rod is in easy reach, but not in the way of my push pole and ready to go. When I started doing this as well as wearing a push pole holster to quickly free my hands, I started catching a lot more fish solo.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I have a traffic cone in my stripping bucket. The really heavy ones work best. Keeps your fly line tidy. Try it out.


Genius. 

And the cone would be easier to store while running than a full sized bucket...


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> The new Carbon Marine bucket is slick. So much easier to adjust for height of a skiff's platform and the angler. Still requires more focus to get the line started in the bucket than just stripping it down on the deck. Two buddies have the spikes and they do work really well. Looks is a matter of preference. I just prefer the bucket.


Thank you , just ordered one


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My trolling motor and bracket does a great job of managing my fly line for me.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sealevel went out of business due to health reasons a couple of years ago. But a lot of their products are now made by these guys. I have a sealevel bucket for years and it was fine. But IMO the new Carbon Marine is much better.

https://www.thebucketworks.us/


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> Do you know where to find the strip and feed bucket? Other than the carbon marine one


I just ordered mine right from Strip and Feed Research. I just tried to find them on line though and i couldn't fine them.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Toe rails are for just that...your toes IMHO.
> 
> The spikes work great if you don't use a boat cover, which can mash them down.
> 
> I use a combination of a Carbon Marine mat or a collapsible leaf bag depending on conditions and which skiff I am on. I am NOT a fan of the hard plastic / rigid stripping buckets since they take up too much room on the skiff when you are moving from place to place...


I just bungy my stripping bucket to the casting platform when we are going from place to place so it stays out of the way.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> My trolling motor and bracket does a great job of managing my fly line for me.


I always look forward to your response,


Padre said:


> I just ordered mine right from Strip and Feed Research. I just tried to find them on line though and i couldn't fine them.


I just got the oneOrdered from carbon marine the adjustable one that goes up to 36 or 38 inches and is 14 inches wide


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

My preference is the CM line hut 2.0. I have the adjustable one and love it. can adjust as needed depending if your standing on a casting platform, cooler or on deck. I often fish solo, and it has the weight to stay on my poling platform in very windy conditions and I put the butt of my rod in one hole with the rod and line in the ready. I have the fly by my rod butt. That way the rod is ready and I minimize movement to just secure the push pole, pick up the rod and cast. Was a game changer for solo fishing for me. plus it is easy to travel to another spot, just place the bucket in the boat and run. rod stays ready. this is good if you happen to go offshore for Bonito or other species and you need to move from school to school if one goes down. The bucket is pricey though. I had them include the spikes for line mgt. They are long and skinny and at times can be slightly sticky and grab the line. that is my only complaint. wish they were slicker, fatter and shorter.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

SC on the FLY said:


> Do you know where to find the strip and feed bucket? Other than the carbon marine one


No. I heard they’re coming back. I got my at the fly shop in Orlando.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Spray the spikes with silicone 



Sabalo said:


> My preference is the CM line hut 2.0. I have the adjustable one and love it. can adjust as needed depending if your standing on a casting platform, cooler or on deck. I often fish solo, and it has the weight to stay on my poling platform in very windy conditions and I put the butt of my rod in one hole with the rod and line in the ready. I have the fly by my rod butt. That way the rod is ready and I minimize movement to just secure the push pole, pick up the rod and cast. Was a game changer for solo fishing for me. plus it is easy to travel to another spot, just place the bucket in the boat and run. rod stays ready. this is good if you happen to go offshore for Bonito or other species and you need to move from school to school if one goes down. The bucket is pricey though. I had them include the spikes for line mgt. They are long and skinny and at times can be slightly sticky and grab the line. that is my only complaint. wish they were slicker, fatter and shorter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fly line dressing


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Great suggestion Water Bound. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

I recently put the CM fly line tamer spikes on my front deck and so far really like them (I know not pleasing to the eyes). I’ve tried both a mat and a Strip & Feed stripping bucket in the past but, so far, I like the spikes much better than both. I prefer not having to strip to a specific spot. And, when I’m fishing solo, I strap a stripping basket meant for wading to my poling platform (green thing in the photo) and rest my fly rod in there with line coiled out until I see a fish.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

IRLyRiser said:


> I haven’t been on a boat with them, but I’ve heard that the spikes on the boat work really well. I’m not a huge fan of their appearance. I use nothing in light breeze, mat in medium wind and a bucket for anything above that. Strip and feed buckets are expensive, but they’re strong enough to sit on when you’re waiting for tarpon to swim.


@IRLyRiser I have had the spikes for a year now, total game changer. I got tired of the bucket beating my deck to hell on long runs. I will never go back!
I have a strip and feed if anyone wants to buy one.

@FLmatt totally stealing that platform stripping basket idea, thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

backbone said:


> @IRLyRiser I have had the spikes for a year now, total game changer. I got tired of the bucket beating my deck to hell on long runs. I will never go back!
> I have a strip and feed if anyone wants to buy one.
> 
> @FLmatt totally stealing that platform stripping basket idea, thanks!


I found this basket or similar for $35 on Amazon, seems well made for the price.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is my choice that I feel works the best for me. 
I have tried mats and didn’t like trying to throw line on the mat and it didn’t feel much different than using the cockpit. 

I don’t like the look of the spikes and a few guys I now with spikes still carry a bucket.

Here is what has worked best for Me. 10 gallon fiskars collapsible bucket
https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Kang...ocphy=9011678&hvtargid=pla-275122539343&psc=1

This basket is not too tall( I’m 5’6” and it hits just below my knee cap)like some of the leaf baskets and has - wider opening than the hard buckets but not to giant one like a lot of the 30 gal baskets I have seen people use.

For weighting I went to Tractor supply or any ag supply store and but a sheet of rubber horse stall mat( want to say I paid $50 or so for a 4x8x3/4”sheet. Now cut two disc’s out of the rubber mat that barely fit inside the 10 gallon leaf bucket. 

The leaf bucket will weight prolly 10-15lbs once the rubber is added and won’t blow off even in the strongest winds. The basket is a little stiller than most and I haven’t had problems with it collapsing in the wind. 

The only downside is after about 1-2 years the inner ring will start to rust and leave some stains on your deck if left stored in the skiff. But at 14.99 a piece just buy another oneabd place your already cut disc in this one and go about your business.

I put some cheap SeaDek type material on the bottom of bucket and it made it stick to the deck even better but to be honest it’s not really needed due to the weight.

The hard ones have to small and opening and always seem to be the wrong height, plus they like to bang around in the skiff.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

FLmatt said:


> I recently put the CM fly line tamer spikes on my front deck and so far really like them (I know not pleasing to the eyes). I’ve tried both a mat and a Strip & Feed stripping bucket in the past but, so far, I like the spikes much better than both. I prefer not having to strip to a specific spot. And, when I’m fishing solo, I strap a stripping basket meant for wading to my poling platform (green thing in the photo) and rest my fly rod in there with line coiled out until I see a fish.
> View attachment 114308


I’ve got one of the baskets, will try it on the platform. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

SC on the FLY said:


> for a new build what's your preference? are the toe rails available somewhere?


3 pages
No nipples


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> 3 pages
> No nipples


What kind of nipples are these guys seeing that are 4” long?!? Haha


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What kind of nipples are these guys seeing that are 4” long?!? Haha


I’m surprised it took three pages before we got here, LMao


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> I’m surprised it took three pages before we got here, LMao


Trying to maintain my maturity...I can’t always help it.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trying to maintain my maturity...I can’t always help it.


Me either lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My popup laundry basket is all I use. I bungee it to my yeti and wind is no problem. Mine is 3-4 years old and has some rust on it. They cost less than $10 so replacing isn't a problem. It folds flat and fits in my front hatch. You can see my Left hand version in my avatar


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

I've been using an $8 dollar laundry basket. i put my tackle bag in it to weight it down and then put a towel on top of the bag. Some friends use square recycle bins and they work well too.

i may try to the DIY option posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What kind of nipples are these guys seeing that are 4” long?!? Haha


Dated an ole gal once, that.......


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

Snakesurf said:


> You can get foam sheets at Hobby Lobby and make your own fly line bow spikes for pennies on the dollar. Cut them glue them together and attach them with Silicone to your deck. When they wear out or get messed up just replace them. They will last a few outings. Way cheaper than what you can buy and don't hurt when you step on them. Also as mentioned earlier these pop up trash cans.
> View attachment 112870


A friend gave me a basket just like this one for use on my boat. It works pretty well but I wish it was about 10” taller. I usually set it on top of a milk crate and that puts it at nearly the perfect height for me.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Flycaster said:


> A friend gave me a basket just like this one for use on my boat. It works pretty well but I wish it was about 10” taller. I usually set it on top of a milk crate and that puts it at nearly the perfect height for me.


I was afraid of this exact situation, I’ve ordered the carbon marine 2.0 adjustable, will see if that works


----------

